# Hedgehog cabana



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Just made this adorable cabana/fleece forest for Penny. Trying to provide a couple more sleeping areas to discourage her recent habit of liner diving.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Picture didn't post.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's cute. Love the hedgehog liner.


----------



## mrsblazer_x (Jul 1, 2014)

That is adorable!!!


----------



## Penny's momma (Oct 13, 2013)

*Twins!*

Your Penny looks just like MY Penny!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Does yours have Ruby eyes?


----------

